# Tilted Restroom Mirrors



## fj80 (Mar 24, 2016)

Are commercial restroom mirrors required to be tilted downward by ADA or any other code? I've seen them in public restrooms but I don't see that it's required in ADA. 603.3 only mentions the mounting heights. I would prefer not to do a tilted mirror in my application.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Mar 24, 2016)

Fj80,

NOT TILT REQUIRED.   ICC A117-2009 does not require tilted mirrors, nor does the  2015 IBC Chapter 11.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 24, 2016)

ADAAG

https://www.access-board.gov/guidelines-and-standards/buildings-and-sites/113-ada-standards/background/adaag/422-a-guide-to-adaag-provisions

Tilted mirrors, though not prohibited, are not recommended because they give a distorted image to a person seated in a wheelchair and cannot be used by a standing person.


----------



## fj80 (Mar 24, 2016)

That's just what I was hoping to hear. Thanks!


----------

